# Quinoa Ecdysteroids for Weight Loss



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2019)

*Quinoa Ecdysteroids for Weight Loss*

What can you do to stay slim if you lose a lot of body fat due to a weight loss diet? Show some self-discipline of course, and exercise a lot. Strength training will keep you on weight, just like healthy sleep and a protein-rich diet. And maybe supplementation with ecdysteroids may help as well. We read that in a 2014 patent from the French research company Biophytis.

*Study*
The patent shows that Biophytis has conducted a 12-week study with 60 test subjects with a BMI of 27-38. The subjects went on a weight loss diet that delivered per 1200-1500 kilocalories for 6 weeks. In the 6 weeks that followed, the subjects received 1440-1800 kilocalories per day.

Half of the test subjects took a placebo during the test, the other half a supplement with ecdysteroids. The researchers used a water-based quinoa bran extract that they had made themselves, consisting of 85-90 percent of ecdysterone, and 15-10 percent of makisteron A, 24-epimakisteron A, 24 (28)-dehydromakisterone A and 26-dicydroxyecdysone.

When the researchers wrote the patent, Biophytis had plans to market the extract as Quinolia. They gave the subjects in the experimental group 6 capsules each day with 40 milligrams of quinoa ecdysteroids. The subjects took 2 capsules with breakfast, 2 with lunch and 2 with dinner.

*Results*
Both groups lost 4 kilos during the first 6 weeks of the trial. During the second phase of the experiment, the placebo group became half a kilo heavier, while the experimental group lost another half a kilo.

The figures below show a possible mechanism of action. During the second phase of the experiment, the ecdysteroids inhibited the rise in insulin levels and insulin resistance.

*Conclusion*
"Said extract can advantageously be used to avoid weight regain in obese mammals on a hypocaloric weight-loss diet", write the researchers. "More specifically, the invention makes it possible to avoid weight gain in obese mammals having previously undergone a weight-loss diet."

Source:  US Patent 2014/0309203 A1, Oct. 16, 2014.


----------

